# is this true



## alfonso39512 (Jun 24, 2009)

ok so i was on the internet and i saw this post in another website that said that once homing pigeons (no matter what age) nested and hatched babies in your loft they wouldnt leave meaning if you let them out to fly with your other pigeons they would also come back. im asking this because about a month ago i got some all white pigeons they were already adults the oldest was 6 years and they started to nest and lay yesterday so i was wondering once they hatched the babies would i be able to release them with my other pigeons and they will come back?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

they may not, and really you do not want to let out any pigeons on eggs about to hatch and or babies, because something could happen to one or both of the parents and then you would have to help feed the babies. rehoming an adult is not 100% and most times they will not stay, they may stay for a bit if they have babies, but then something clicks and they go home at any time might be a day or months.. that is what they were bred for. If you want to rehome them you would be running the risk of them getting lost and their life span would be shortend if they turn feral and being white would get eaten at some point. it is best to start youngsters and trap train them so they can be safe at night and called in to the loft if a bird of prey is around to keep them safe. If one did get out and flys away, if the pre loft is close you could always go get your bird/s back. but really I would just fly their young after they are trap trained.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Alfonso --If you let them out---KISS THEM GOODBYE I may never see them again.
I have had birds come Back that I had given to another flyer 2 years before it returned.
And Yes it was a White Delbar.


----------



## cotdt (Apr 26, 2010)

if it has a mate what i do is keep the mate inside the loft and let the other one out free-flying. pigeons only think about food and sex, both of which are provided at its warm home. once i accidentally let one of my pigeons out on the very first day, and it flew away but returned the next day because its mate was still in the loft.


----------



## Gnuretiree (May 29, 2009)

I have lost prisoners who got out with babies. 

Hugh


----------



## packie (May 27, 2010)

to be sure of your birds staying let them first rear some young. when they then lay their next pair of eggs you could let them out preferably in late evening when there is roughly an hour of daylight left. having them a little hungry at the time would also help. 
feeling comfortable in the fact that they can rear young, along with the fact they will want to incubate their eggs and feed if hungry you should have no problems. however don't foce them from their enclosure...leave some form of opening so they can find their own way out. they should then have less problems finding their way back in.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

NEVER LET BIRDS OUT THAT ARE ON HATCHING EGGS OR BABIES. PERIOD. if you want to test their homing instincts to go back to where they came from that is your prerogative. but don't wine when you lose them. they could just starve to death out there so it is your decision to let that happen or not.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2010)

spirit wings said:


> NEVER LET BIRDS OUT THAT ARE ON HATCHING EGGS OR BABIES. PERIOD. if you want to test their homing instincts to go back to where they came from that is your prerogative. but don't wine when you lose them. they could just starve to death out there so it is your decision to let that happen or not.


this is so true.. you never know what they will do so if you chose to find out at least have them on wooden eggs when you try and plan out a resettling of older birds .. sometimes they will stay but then again sometimes they fly out never to return .. I have had birds that I have kept prisoners for 3 years plus and once out of the loft they just took off and never came back .. females are more likely to stay then the males .. males are more hardwired to go back to where they were born


----------

